# partition ext3



## erdna (18 Août 2006)

bonjour,
je pense que le probleme est déja posé mais je suis vraiment planté, j'ai voulu installer ubuntu sur une partition dédiée mais j'ai du me planter et valider le disque maître, du coup je me retrouve avec une paritition de 39G en ext3 illisible par mac et une partition de 1,4 G ou j'ai pu installer jaquar.Ubuntu monte cette partition avec peine (dev/hda3 mais affiche une quantité de dossiers vides)comment faire pour reinstallet Tiger sans tout perdre ?
help de chez help !!!


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2006)

pleure et installe tiger


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> pleure et installe tiger





ach&#232;te un disque dur externe, copie dessus tes donn&#233;es que tu veux pas perdre, puis fais une clean install de Tiger ou Panther (Panther si moins de 256Mo de ram).


Sinon j'ai une question : pourquoi installer Ubuntu sur un mac : OS X est d&#233;j&#224; un unix est tu a avec le terminal tout ce dont tu peux avoir besoin.
Si tu veux utiliser Ubuntu pour voir linux, pour un logiciel qui tourne que sous linux (ou en tout cas pas sous mac), ach&#232;te un viens PC d'occaz et installe Ubuntu (ou un autre linux) dessus.

Je te dis &#231;a parce que installer un Linux sur un PowerPC c'est vite &#233;nervant (v&#233;cu) parce que beaucoup de logiciel ne sont pas proposer en binaire pour PowerPC, seulement pour x86...
Et compiler les sources, soit c'est chiant et long soit &#231;a marche pas (ou c'ets tellement compliquer qu'on laisse tomber)...


----------

